
Xbox Live enables cross-network play with PCs and other consoles - chirau
https://news.xbox.com/2016/03/14/letter-chris-charla-idxbox-updates-gdc/
======
Spakman
It seems that Rocket League is so good it has forced Microsoft to implement
something wanted for years!

